# 221 rib recipe?



## smokinfam (Jul 3, 2013)

Can someone post a link to the 221 method for ribs.
I am going to smoke baby backs with a dry rub.
Thanks


----------



## pineywoods (Jul 3, 2013)

Smoke at 225 with them on the rack for 2 hours then add a little liquid (heavy spritz or mop) maybe apple juice or something and foil tight and back into the smoker for 2 hours then out of the foil and back into the smoker for 1 hour. (careful taking them out they will try to fall apart)

Times can be adjusted to your liking.

I like to get some squeeze butter and honey and add them at the foil stage instead of a liquid.

If your going to baste with sauce do it the last 30-45 minutes


----------



## smokinfam (Jul 3, 2013)

Do you suggest basting them while smoking?


----------



## pineywoods (Jul 3, 2013)

Some people will baste/spritz while smoking others don't it's really a matter of personal tastes. I used to spritz with a spray bottle about every hour seems now I only spritz if I'm opening the smoker for some other reason.


----------



## jrshort4150 (Jul 4, 2013)

I would think its best to keep smoker closed as much as possible to maintain heat. Great tips for a newbie like myself. I'm anxious to smoke some this weekend.


----------



## rdknb (Jul 4, 2013)

What piney said is good


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Jul 4, 2013)

I don't bother spritzing...you lose heat in the smoker every time you open it, then it takes longer for ribs to cook.

I do the following for baby backs:

Cook at 225 - 240 for two hours smoking with a hickory/cherry blend.  Remove and wrap in foil that has a layer of brown sugar, parkay, honey, and my BDSE (click for recipe) sauce.  Wrap and cook for about 1.5 hours at same temp.  Remove from foil and back on the smoker for another 1.5 hours. 30 minutes before removing I put on a light glaze of my BDSE sauce.

Good luck,

Bill


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 4, 2013)

BDSE!?!  HA! Them Southern Boys like their Q SOUR...
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






...I'm just playing. Bill's sauce is Very Good but not every ones taste. This is a comp winning recipe that is popular around here and on the sweet side without being the SUPER SWEET Johnny Trigg method of Brn Sugar, Butter, Honey and Tiger Sauce...JJ

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/110881/foiling-juice-chef-jimmyj


----------



## papa7326 (Jul 6, 2013)

What's the reason for the last hour unwrapped? Do you put anything on them?


----------



## ps0303 (Jul 7, 2013)

It just helps caramelize/set the sauce.  They turn out rather nice that way.


----------



## papa7326 (Jul 7, 2013)

Well I smoked ribs today. 221. Everyone loved them. Pulled the membrane, dry rubbed & added liquid butter when I put it on the smoker. When I wrapped, added brown sugar, honey & more liquid butter. 2hr & another on the smoke.


----------



## pineywoods (Jul 7, 2013)

Papa7326 said:


> What's the reason for the last hour unwrapped? Do you put anything on them?


When you go to take the ribs out of the foil they will about fall apart during the last hour they will firm back up some if you want to baste them with a bbq sauce the last 30-45 minutes would be the time to do that. Many sauces are high in sugar content and tend to burn easily o adding it the last 30-45 minutes reduces the time for them to burn. Usually my numbers are more like 2-1.5-.1 and I normally don't sauce instead I serve it warmed on the side


----------

